# Samuel Rosewell



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)

Samuel Rosewell, English Puritan (1679 -- April 7, 1722) was a noted divine who ministered with John Howe and published many sermons. He wrote the annotations on Ephesians which appear in Matthew Henry's commentary. He was buried in Bunhill Fields. More on his life and works may be found in Walter Wilson's _History & Antiquity of the Dissenting Churches_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

Samuel Rosewell's commentary on Ephesians


----------

